# Smitty's Story



## Jet_91 (Dec 25, 2011)

My little buddy Smitty goes by many names; Mr. Smitts, The Meow Maestro, Mr. Whiskers, Kitty Von Poop-N-Pot (hehe), but one thing's for certain, the way my purr monster came into my life is certainly unique, and changed both of our lives forever.










It was mid November 2 years ago. I was making a routine trip over to my mothers house to check on it while she was away on business. While backing into the carport, I noticed a flash of something in my rear view mirror. Startled, I parked the car and went out to have a look. I heard a faint meow for help coming from the storage shed. I went to the shed and inside was a poor, lonely, starved kitten that had looked like it had been though heck and back.










He looked no more than a month old and was skin and bone. To my surprise he was not scared at ALL and literately lept into my arms and purred like mad! I'll never forget that moment! :lol: I think he knew how much trouble he was in and was just so happy to be found. You see, I live in a very remote area. My closest neighbor is a 10 minute drive, which is why it is so puzzling where this little guy came from and what hardships he must have overcome.










I took him inside and was able to find some food I thought he might eat. Let me tell you, the sounds that kitty made while eating I didn't know where possible for any animal to make. lol He was so happy, he was literally meowing with joy between bights. Wish I had my camera! I began to pet him and his hind legs started to rise off the ground! He was honestly doing a handstand while continuing to eat, while making those noises! lol (To this day he STILL does hand stands whenever you pet him while he eats) 










He had a collar on so I know he belonged to somebody. I phoned everyone within range and put up posters but nobody claimed him or knew who he belonged to. It was official, Smitty was now a part of my family. One week later the snow fell and was there to stay for the rest of the winter. Had he not shown up when he did and had I not spotted him, I'm positive he would not have made it more than another few weeks. He was in that bad of shape.










As you can tell Smitty is doing just fine and is enjoying getting spoiled by his owner. lol He is a naughty little rascal and gets in a fair bit of trouble, but he loves to catch mice and can be a genuine snuggle bug when he feels like it. haha










So that's our story. Hope you enjoyed it!

rcat


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm so glad you saw him when you did! What a difference you made to his life. He's absolutely beautiful -- and I love the name Smitty!


----------



## Syrena (Nov 29, 2011)

Smitty is a really lucky cat to have you! and so beautiful! love those eyes!


----------



## Pixall (Oct 18, 2011)

GOOD looking kitty!  Nice story, too.


----------



## Jet_91 (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone! :smile:


----------

